
Show HN: Edit Hours - mattbgates
https://edithours.com/
======
mattbgates
Created this project last year for my day company when they learned I was more
than just a web designer... and developed it to my team specifications (they
told me what they wanted, I made it happen) and I had mentioned it in a
comment on Hacker News which seems to have attracted over 1,000 new users.
It's completely free to use and just helps you keep track of your time as well
as lets you work in teams so you can all add to the same time record and keep
track of what everyone is working on. If you happen to come across any bugs or
errors, feel free to send me an email. I still do service and maintain it but
as far as features.. it is kept to be a pretty simple straightforward tool.
Maybe you will find it useful for your team as well. It is free and I have no
plans to charge for it. Enjoy!

Additional details for Teams:

Once you start adding team members, which if you're working on different
aspects of a project together and you just want to keep it in the same time
log, it would be handy. Oftentimes, I would be assigned a job, but then my
shift ended.. and another team member would be working on the project, so that
is what it was designed for -- to keep track of everyone's time spent on the
same project.

Times are built in blocks so in other words, once a team member adds a time,
no one else can delete it save for that person. After another person adds
their time, the previous times are locked in place and can only be undone if
you have each person delete their time records. This prevents any tampering
with the time of projects.

